# Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head?



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

Still havent decided which turbo to go with. 
Either way I know the back housing is going to be T3 flanged, .63, and external WG
How much quicker is the spool on the 71 compared to the 76?
Im looking for 400whp on pump with around 20 lbs. of boost. and im going to be runnin Uni 630 software and a AEB head.
I know for sure that it'll happen with the 76 but im just wondering if the 76 will be a lil too laggy, will the 71 be much better tho?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? (04 GLI Luva)*

400Whp is not going to happend at 20psi and pump fuel.
You need ~26-30psi for 400whp.
We did 420Whp with the [email protected] 32psi and 104


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? ([email protected])*

What programing?
Cuz the Unitronic 630cc file with a GT3076 does 396hp @ 20psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3545023


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_What programing?
Cuz the Unitronic 630cc file with a GT3076 does 396hp @ 20psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3545023

Custom programing for the 3071.
But those [email protected] is they highest ever claimed on the web for at 3076 at 1.8L and oem cams etc.
But look at low end power of that 3076 vs the 3071 we did. (30 psi vs 30psi)
Added our GT3071 in blue vs GT3076 in red at same psi (30)
its 100-130whp more ~between 3000-4500rpm


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? ([email protected])*

http://forum.vwsport.com/viewt...light=


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_What programing?
Cuz the Unitronic 630cc file with a GT3076 does 396hp @ 20psi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3545023

If you read, you will see that he also has a bigger intake manifold. It's not the SW that made that power, it's the AEB head with bigger intake manifold. I run a similar set up wtih a small port head and stock intake manifold, check sig.


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
If you read, you will see that he also has a bigger intake manifold. It's not the SW that made that power, it's the AEB head with bigger intake manifold. I run a similar set up wtih a small port head and stock intake manifold, check sig.

Yea you have a point, I know the AEB head makes a huge difference, i guess i was just assuming about having the AEB.
So what internals do you have done?


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? (04 GLI Luva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04 GLI Luva* »_
Yea you have a point, I know the AEB head makes a huge difference, i guess i was just assuming about having the AEB.
So what internals do you have done?

Fully built bottom end, similar to Adam's.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_
If you read, you will see that he also has a bigger intake manifold. It's not the SW that made that power, it's the AEB head with bigger intake manifold. I run a similar set up wtih a small port head and stock intake manifold, check sig.

Of course the software would make more power with better breathing mods, but foffa is off on his boost comparison. The graph he posted/pasted on is mine, but not at 30 psi, rather on pump gas, at 18, 20, and 23 psi. 23 psi = 413whp on 93 octane. 

_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_

Fully built bottom end, similar to Adam's.

Yup, stock pistons, stock bore, stock compression, OEM rings.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
But look at low end power of that 3076 vs the 3071 we did. (30 psi vs 30psi)
Added our GT3071 in blue vs GT3076 in red at same psi (30)
its 100-130whp more ~between 3000-4500rpm 











Just to clarify so there is no confusion, the above is incorrect. The original dynos there were on pump gas, 18,20, and 23 psi. To fully compare the pasted in lines, they should be put on my 26, 28, and 29 psi plot below. 








Edit: not to mention foffa, you're off on 5252 a little.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? ([email protected])*

of on 5252







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its my GT3071 hp curve VS your GT3076 hp curve .
Didnt ad any TQ









The GT3071 spools so much faster.
Do you have that last one with RPM ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_of on 5252







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Its my GT3071 hp curve VS your GT3076 hp curve .
Didnt ad any TQ









The GT3071 spools so much faster.
Do you have that last one with RPM ?


Of course it does, it's the same turbine with a 5mm smaller comp. And okay, if they're both HP curves, mine is on 23, yours is on 30. 
Best I can do, due to bad tach pickup on most of the runs, this was only ~26-27psi.


----------



## BLK01DUB (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? ([email protected])*

get water meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? (BLK01DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BLK01DUB* »_get water meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Got it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? (04 GLI Luva)*



04 GLI Luva said:


> Got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 04 GLI Luva (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Garrett GT3071R or GT3076R on a 1.8t with an AEB head? ([email protected])*

Yea I've heard from at least 3 ppl that went 3071 and regret not gettin a 3076 instead so my mind is pretty made up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

